# What's it mean?



## Ken Martin (Feb 10, 2016)

I've been reading old posts about building a kiln for drying some wood. Of course the discussions contain talk about % water concentrations within the wood. There was a common anachronym mentioned several times and I can't find what it means. It is not on the anachronym list. 

What does EMC. Mean in regards to drying wood?


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 10, 2016)

Equilibrium Moisture Content.

Where the wood will be no longer gaining or losing moisture, Varies depending on the Relative Humidity of the location of the wood.

http://encyclopedia.thefreedictionary.com/Equilibrium+Moisture+Content


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 10, 2016)

Not on the list?! 
Lemme fix that....


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> loosing moisture



You better hope @SENC or @duncsuss don't see that. Don't worry I won't say anything.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 10, 2016)

All set now. Thanks for the addition.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> You better hope @SENC or @duncsuss don't see that. Don't worry I won't say anything.



O's were cheap so I had a bunch to use up.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Feb 10, 2016)

Wood sitting around for 10000 years here is Mississippi is 10-11%

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Wood sitting around for 10000 years here is Mississippi is 10-11%



Wood sitting around there in mmiissiissiippii for 10,000 years is called petrified wood.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Wood sitting around there in mmiissiissiippii for 10,000 years is called petrified wood.



I thought it was called "Mulch"......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 10, 2016)

In Washington, they just call it Mike.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Feb 10, 2016)

SENC said:


> In Washington, they just call it Mike.


Hahahahahahahahah. Henry made a funny. A good one at that

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 10, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Hahahahahahahahah. Henry made a funny. A good one at that


I figure if a blind squirrel can find a nut once in a while, I should be capable of a funny once in a while.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ken Martin (Feb 10, 2016)

I knew the "MC" was moisture content, and had even deduced that it referred to average ambient moisture content, but I couldn't figure out the E for nuthin!

TCLEM, yeah, I had figured out that our EMC is about 10-12%, but would you believe that the same meter that measures everything else in my shop accurately, measures that persimmon at 2% and it's air dried! Ive got 10-year-old cherry and sycamore in there and it has stabilized at about 8%, but that 3 year old persimmon went to 2!

Kevin, didn't know you stuttered, Dude! Sorry to hear about that! But, you mean to tell me that wood don't last forever??? :o Dang! I'm gonna have to reconsider this whole thing, then!

Ever wonder how our little perishable trinkets uses will be interpreted by the archeologists of the future?


----------

